# Kingdom Trails opening this weekend



## from_the_NEK (Apr 19, 2012)

The Kingdom Trails are opening two weeks early this year. Considering the early spring I was wondering if this would happen. However, I won't get a chance to ride this weekend 

http://www.kingdomtrails.com/


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2012)

i'd love to try it, looks pretty damn awesome from some of the vids I saw last year


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking forward to getting up there ASAP!


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 20, 2012)

On my "Must Hit" list this year.


----------

